# Gestern in AW.....



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Juli 2006)

Grias euch Burschen und AWler#h !

Hier ein paar Bilder zum gestrigen Abend, ein perfekter Angeltag:#6 |uhoh:


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Der erste Carp hatte 10kg, der Amur 15kg bei einer Länge von 1,15m und die anderen Carp's zwischen 5 und 8kg, auch einen Schied konnte ich überlisten mit 3,5kg.:m #6


----------



## Pilkerknecht (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Meinen Glückwunsch an Dich. Das hat ja wohl richtig Schabaß gemacht bei dem guten Wetter.

Weiterhin Petri Heil & fette Beute #r

Pilkerknecht


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> ein perfekter Angeltag:#6 |uhoh:



das sieht in der Tat so aus !!! :m #6


----------



## Jui (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> Grias euch Burschen und AWler#h !
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder zum gestrigen Abend, ein perfekter Angeltag:#6 |uhoh:


 
Donnerknüppel, ma sagen. 
Wenn nicht so, wie sollte er dann aussehen? Glückwünsche und dickes *Petri* !
Jui


----------



## Ocrem (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

wow das sieht wirklich nach einem gelungenem angeltag aus petri dazu#6


----------



## fingers (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

_hallo gregor !_

_petri zu deinen fängen, und vor allem zu dem fetten u-boot #6 !_
_war ja ein perfekter angeltag._
_die fotos sind toll geworden :m ! _


_p.s.: nächstes wochenende machen wir eine wiederholung #: _

_fingers gruß_


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Ich ''Danke'' euch leutl'n zum Petri:m #6 !

Na sicher Martin werden wir nächstes Weekend wieder eine session starten, war echt ein genialer Angeltag:q .
Liebe Grüße#h


----------



## gismowolf (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Servus Gregor!
Ein ganz kräftiges Petri zu Deinen Fängen!!Worauf hat denn der Amur gebissen?Bei uns in der Traun zieht auch ein besonders schönes Exemplar mit ca.130 cm herum!Der stand unlängst 2 Meter vor meinen Stiefeln!!
Mach bitte so weiter,damit sich hier wieder ein bißchen mehr tut!!


----------



## Drohne (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Mensch Gregor, wenn man Euch in AW auch nur einen Tag alleine läßt|bla: . Der Graser wird Dir aber sicherlich einen ordentlichen Tennisarm beschert haben. Jedenfalls unseren herzlichsten Glückwunsch und weiterhin ein kräftiges Petri Heil .#6 

Leider hatten wir drei Tage Dienst beim Honigstandl, aber ab morgen wird wieder zugeschlagen. Wenn wir die Fotos so betrachten,kommt langsam aber sicher Heimweh zur großen Bucht hoch. Gibts die gierigen Reiherenten dort eigentlich immer noch?

Josef & Anny|wavey:


----------



## stockfisch (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo Gregor,

fettes Petri zu deinem Graser (und natürlich die anderen Fische auch) .. hast du ja richtig zugeschlagen #6 Wunderbar dass nicht jedem so wie mir geht #q
Ich glaub ich werd heut auch noch (wenn ich endlich von der Arbeit wegkomm) in die Linzer Hafen gehn und versuchen, einen der zahlreichen Schied, die ich seit zwei Wochen jedesmal wenn ich unten bin rauben sehe, zu überlisten. Ausser ein paar Nachläufern hatte ich noch kein Glück. Aber ist gigantisch was da für Geräte herumschwimmen und sich an der Brut den Bauch vollschlagen ...


----------



## Cardoso3 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo!

Petri Heil zu deinen aussergewöhnlichen Fängen, wirklich toll.
Der Graser is wirklich "a schens Breckerl" 

Da ich bisher nur im Altarm gefischt habe, wir aber schon seit ein paar Wochen eine Session in der Bucht planen, gibts sowas natürlich zusätzlich Ansporn.

Grüsse
Rudi


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Gregor!
> Ein ganz kräftiges Petri zu Deinen Fängen!!Worauf hat denn der Amur gebissen?


 
Hallo Wolfgang, dieser Amur war ein sehr aussergewöhnlicher Fang, denn dieser biss auch auf Frolic was ich nicht vermutet hätte.
Da hätte ich früher mit einer Maiskette darauf gefischt aber man lernt nie aus, dieser war bestimmt sehr hungrig:q ....
Grüße#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo Josef#h
Der Graser hat echt Stoff gegeben, aber ordentlich ging er erst so ab, als er in Ufernähe war. Was für ein geiler Drill|uhoh: .
Zu deinen Entchen, die sind nicht mehr da, zum Glück:q :m !

Servas Jürgen#h
Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg zu deinen Schieden und prack so ein fettes Exemplar ausse! Danke für's Petri:m  !

Hallo Rudi#h
Ja der Graser war ein fetter Torpedo und das ist das geniale am Donauwasser, weil hier alles beißt und alles möglich ist, um solch schöne größe Fische zu fangen:l 
Grüße!


----------



## FraBau (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

@Mahatawna

Dickes *PETRI HEIL* auch von mir.

PS: Ich konnte auch schon 3 Graser überlisten, wobei einer auf Frolic und zwei auf Maiskette gingen.....


----------



## Fabio (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch  Der Graser wird Dir aber sicherlich einen ordentlichen Tennisarm beschert haben.
> Josef & Anny|wavey:



Also wenn ich mir Gregors Arme mal so ansehe, kann ich mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen

Tolle Fische, lg Fabio


----------



## posengucker (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Servas Gregor,

ich sag nur #r #r #r #r .

Super Amur.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

pfau super sache!dickes petri gregor!
bei mir lief es ja letzte woche schon leiwand aber das ist der hammer!!!
bin auch dabei nächstes we:m:q
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Danke euch Leute für's Petri#6 !

Bestens Rob, Martin und ich möchten von Freitag auf Samstag angreifen wie schauts bei dir aus zeitmäßig?:m 
Liebe Grüße#h !


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

passt!!!ist eingerichtet und notiert!!:mruf dich die nächsten tage mal an!
lg rob


----------



## stockfisch (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo Gregor und alle Anderen,

am Samstag ists leider nichts mehr geworden, bin erst um halb 9 weggekommen und da war ich einfach schon zu müde. Habs gestern wieder probiert, das Wetter war ein Traum, Wasser so klar, dass man bis in ca. 1.5m Tiefe jeden Fisch sehen konnte. Ein paar grosse Karpfen schwammen herum und die Schied raubten wieder mal kräftig. Nur hats wieder nicht geklappt, ich weiss nicht, aber hab diesmal sogar ohne Stahlvorfach gefischt (es sind einige Hechte drinnen und deswegen geh ich normalerweise auf Nummer sicher) .. mit kleinen Schwimmwobblern, mal langsam, mal schnell gefürhrt .. alles probiert .. aber sie lassen sich einfach nicht zum Biss bewegen .. langsam verzweifle ich wirklich .. ein paar Barschnachläufer, aber sonst einfach gar nix .. hat irgendwer von euch ne Idee, wie ich diese friedlichen Räuber überlisten könnte?


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

servas jürgen!!
ich fang die meißten schiede beim karpfenangeln aufs frolic.so wie der gregor auch.denke das ist die beste möglichkeit
nein im ernst,
versuch mal große streamer zum flegenfischen oder einen silbernen mefoblinker.werd dir mal welche mitbringen.
ich hab sie letztes jahr auch mit einer toten laube auf grund gefangen!
dummer rapfen......kommen immer wenn du sie nicht möchtest..lg rob


----------



## stockfisch (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hi Rob,

hmm naja, Karpfenfischen wär vielleicht dort eh auch mal eine Idee .. zumindest drei dicke Brummer haben sich gestern in der Sonne ein wenig den Buckel wärmen lassen *gg* .. 

Dass mit den Streamern bzw. silbernen Mefo-Blinkern könnt ich mal probiern, vielleicht klappts dann .. werds auf jeden Fall heute wieder versuchen .. und falls ich noch fit genug ist im Dunkelwerden ein wenig auf Zander mit Gufi, vielleicht wird das wenigstens was .. zumindest würd ich mich echt mal freunen, beim Spinnfischen 'bewusst' genau diese Art von Fisch zu fangen, den ich will .. aber wie heissts so schön, langsam ernährt sich das Erdhörnchen *gg*


----------



## Florian12 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo!#h 
@Mahatanawa: Ein großes Petri zum Graser, so einen würde ich auch einmal gerne fangen. #r

Ich war diesen Montag mit meinem Vater in AW fischen. Es war auch ein perfekter Angeltag. Die Fische haben gebissen, das Wetter war toll, ein Traumtag. Wir haben viele Rotfedern, einige Karpfen, einen Hecht und eine Ente gefangen. Die Ente ist uns in die Schnur geflogen, hat sich aber (zum Glück) von selbst befreien können|uhoh:. 
Mein Vater hatte einen Köfi ausgelegt. Wir hatten zwei Bisse darauf, aber nur einen konnten wir verwerten#q. Es war ein 65 cm langer und 2kg schwerer Hecht.
 
 Gegen ca. 9 Uhr heulte der Bissanzeiger meines Karpfensteckens auf. Nach einem langen Drill konnte ich einen 13kg schweren und 85cm langen Schuppenkarpfen landen (mein erster über 10 Kilo|rolleyes). Der Köder war ein selbst gerollter Boilie. 

lg Florian

[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]


----------



## stockfisch (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo Florian12,

wünsch dir ein dickes fettes Petril, da kannst du richtig stolz sein so einen Rüssler zu erwischen (da hast du mir auf jeden Fall noch was voraus)#r.. wenn du so weitermachst, wirst du es den andern Jungs in AW noch gehörig zeigen :q
Natürlich auch Glückwunsch zu den anderen Fischen ..


----------



## posengucker (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hi Florian,

Dickes Petri zu dem super Karpfen #6 und den anderen Fischen.



			
				stickfisch schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du so weitermachst, wirst du es den andern Jungs in AW noch gehörig zeigen



Ja, das stimmt 

lg
Werner


----------



## FraBau (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo Florian12#h 

dickes *PETRI HEIL*, zu Euren Fängen#6 

Auf den 13 kg Karpfen aus der Donau kannst ganz besonders stolz sein:m


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

super florian!!!
wünsch dir ein kräftiges petri!!!!super fische die ihr da gefangen habt.mach weiter so!
ich seh ihr wart in der bucht.die feuerstelle hinter dir und grosse teile der bucht waren vor 2 wochen völlig von anglern verdreckt.ich habe einen ganzen müllsack mit zeugs zusammengetragen:c
die haben sogar die vollen grilltassen im feuer stehen lassen.
jetzt wenn ich dein foto sehe mit der feuerstelle im hintergrund freu ich mich das da kein dreck drauf ist:m
beste grüsse rob


----------



## Florian12 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo!#h
@all: Danke für die Glückwünsche! Eine Frage habe ich an die erfahrenen AW Fischer|kopfkrat: Wo habt ihr bessere Fangerfahrung (Karpfen) -  im Altarm, oder in der Donau?  Ich danke euch jetzt schon für die Antworten.

   @rob: echt blöd, wenn alles verdreckt ist#q. Bei unserer Ankunft in der Bucht war alles recht sauber und wir haben den Angelplatz natürlich wieder sauber verlassen|rolleyes.
lg Florian


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

servus florian!
also wenn du mich fragst ,ich fisch auf karpfen am liebsten in der bucht.solange das wasser nicht zu seicht wird ,ist das für mich der beste bereich.den platz unterhalb von der insel kann ich dir auch sehr empfehlen..!super bodenstrukturen.die alte versandete buhne,davor die sandbank der insel,dahinter tief und später die hauptströmung der donau.aber dort würd ich auch etwas füttern.
die plätze rechts von der bucht werden von den dortigen karpfenfischern ordentlich befüttert.dadurch ist jetzt da auch konzentriert fisch.
die bucht ist aber generell gut (ich füttere da nie,nur stringer bzw ein wenig futter beim fischen),weil sich dort durch die kehrströmung ordentlich nahrung ablagert.die friedfische ziehen vom tiefen strom zum fressen oder rasten die kante hoch und auch die räuber folgen den kleineren arten.
aber im altarm fängst du natürlich genauso ,da würd ich aber einen platz regelmässig füttern..
freu mich schon dich mal am wasser zu sehen:m
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Servas Jürgen#h , bestimmt wirst du in der nächsten Zeit noch einen Schied überliesten wenn Du so ein super Fischreiches Paradies zu verfügung hast:m .
Klares Wasser fette Karpfen,Hechte super#6 !

Hallo Florian#h ,Danke dir natürlich wünsch ich dir auch ein fettes petri zu deinen super fängen, ein 13 kg. Carp ist net schlecht gratuliere:m !

Servas Rob#h , ich hoffe doch das sich der Wasserstand nicht sehr verändert durch die anhaltende Hitze|kopfkrat ?
Letztes Weekend war es schon sehr an der Grenze sonst bleiben die Carps noch im Schlamm stecken, beim zurücksetzen hatte ich schon einige Probleme und musste ins Wasser steigen:q |uhoh:!
Ich freu mich scho, ausse mit die Göb'n#6 :q ....
Liebe Grüße#h !


----------



## Florian12 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

@rob#h: Danke für die vielen Infos. Wir haben dieses Jahr unsere erste Jahreskarte in AW. Wir werden vielleicht dieses weekend von Sonntag auf Montag fischen.
@mahatanawa#h: danke fürs Petri!
lg Florian


----------



## stockfisch (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo Gregor #h.



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> Servas Jürgen#h , bestimmt wirst du in der nächsten Zeit noch einen Schied überliesten wenn Du so ein super Fischreiches Paradies zu verfügung hast:m .
> Klares Wasser fette Karpfen,Hechte super#6 !  !


ja hoffentlich wirds irgendwann bald mal was mit so nen fetten Schied .. war aber zumindest gestern auch wieder nicht erfolgreich .. aber was solls, ich versuchs weiter. 
Was das 'Paradies' betrifft, es handelt sich um drei Industriehafenbecken; das Wasser wechselt zum Teil täglich seinen Geruch bzw. Klarheit; die Schattenseiten kennst du halt nicht (am Montag ein kaputtes Händel (die treiben übrigens mit dem Kopf unter Wasser und Schwänzchen in der Höh  *gg*), immer wieder tote Ratten und der Geruch zum Teil nicht so berauschend *gg* ).. aber Fische (wenns Wasser klar ist bzw. sie rauben) gibt es .. definitiv .. hab halt selbst noch nicht wirklich so tolle Fänge dieses Jahr darin gemacht, ein kleinerer Hecht, zwei Barsche und einige Nachläufer .. sonst nix beim Spinnen .. zusätzlich kommt halt auch der Lärm bzw. die nicht gerade reichlichen Plätze .. aber hilft nix 
Heut war ich zuminest wieder mal ein wenig in der Donau, zwei Güster, zwei kleine Barben und ein Zingel .. alles auf 12er Haken mit einer weissen bzw. eine weisse und eine rote Made .. beim Auslegen auf Zander war dann natürlich auch nix .. aber gut, wenn man so wie ich zur Zeit nie länger als 2-3 Stunden am Wasser sein kann, darf man sich auch nicht zu viel erwarten .. 
aber vielleicht klappts am Wochenende mal wieder besser


----------



## Drohne (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

@ Florian

Auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri Heil. Gleich in der ersten Saison so einen dicken überlisten ist tatsächlich nicht ohne#6. Offenbar müssen wir AWler uns nun ordentlich zusammenreissen um uns nicht zu blamieren:m 

@ Rob

diese Sauerei kommt vermutlich nicht von Fischern, sondern von Baderern die diesen schönen Platz kurzerhand zum grillen benutzen. Die wollen dann einfach ihr schönes Auto nicht mit dem Müll beladen:v . Übrigens, schon persönlich dort gesehen, unter anderen eine Familie mit drei Kindern, die ein riesiges Lagerfeuer und dementsprechend viel Lärm gemacht haben.


----------



## Carlos (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo Mahatawna
Super Fänge die du da hast 
wünsche dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil
und Grüße an alle AWler
Carlos


----------



## Baddy89 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo Leute, Petri Heil zu den Karpfen, echt klasse Bilder ???

Wie schafft ihr es immer, die Fische so schön zu halten?? Meine zappeln immer so und ich kann nicht einmal nen Rheinbrassen festhalten, da er mir entgleiten würde. Habt ihr da Tips?


----------



## Florian12 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo#h
@baddy89: Meine Fische sind nach dem Drill ziemlich k.o. Desswegen zappeln sie nicht so.
lg Florian


----------



## Drohne (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schafft ihr es immer, die Fische so schön zu halten??


 
Mit einem -nassen natürlich- Carpsack den Fisch auf der Matte -ganz besonders die Augen- zudecken. Damit wird der Carp ganz ruhig, dann ganz schnell die Kamera einstellen, denn Sack weggeben und den Fisch ablichten. Dies geht völlig problemlos und der Carp wird zusätzlich stets feucht gehalten.

LG Josef


----------



## FraBau (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo!

Da ich gestern etwas früher ins Revier fuhr, dachte ich mir, ich seh´  mir mal Euren Platz genauer an|rolleyes 

Super Platz, habt Ihr da, aber.......gestern sind eine Menge Freizeitkapitäne mit ihren Booten vor Anker gelegen, eine Menge Leute waren auf der Insel baden und ein paar Fischer habe ich auch gesehen;+ 
Ist ein ziemlicher Betrieb gewesen......

Ich wünsch´ Euch ein dickes Petri Heil, fürs Wochenende und mögen keine Leute dort sein#6


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem -nassen natürlich- Carpsack den Fisch auf der Matte -ganz besonders die Augen- zudecken. Damit wird der Carp ganz ruhig, dann ganz schnell die Kamera einstellen, denn Sack weggeben und den Fisch ablichten. Dies geht völlig problemlos und der Carp wird zusätzlich stets feucht gehalten.
> 
> LG Josef



Danke, und wie ist das bei anderen Fischen ??

btw way...gibt es für euer Gewässer Gastkarten ?? |supergri


----------



## rob (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

hey baddy!!!
wenn du einen nicht so schweren fisch fängst,kannst du ihn beim rausheben aus dem wasser mit dem bauch nach oben drehen.dann bewegt er sich nicht mehr.nach einigen sekunden dreh ihn wieder zurück.jetzt kannst du in ruhe ein foto machen oder was auch immer:m
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem bauch nach oben drehen


 
:q :q :q He Rob, bekommt da der arme keine Darmverdrehung,|kopfkrat bei den Pferden ist es zumindest so!

LG Josef|wavey:


----------



## nevis (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

na da häng ich auch noch ein fettes petri dran! neben dem graser find ich ja fast den schied genauso geil, is echt geil.. a wahnsinn. sind die alle auf wurm gegangen oder ist das eine indiskrete frage, war ja noch nie in einem angelforum  
weiter so !


----------



## Florian12 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo!#h
Ich war heute wieder mal in AW fischen. Ich habs in der Bucht versucht.#qKein guter Zustand#q. Die Insel ist fast zur Halbinsel geworden. Ca. 100 Meter draußen war das Wasser nicht einmal einen Meter tief. Hoffentlich regnets bald wieder.

p.s.: Ich habe eine Barbe (56cm 2kg) und eine Brasse (60cm 2kg) gefangen. Beide mit Maden.


----------



## Drohne (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



			
				Florian12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Barbe (56cm 2kg) und eine Brasse (60cm 2kg) gefangen.


 
Da kann ich leider nicht ganz mithalten, denn ich habe nur eine Brasse mit dem obligaten Frolic am Haar gefangen:m


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

grüß euch!!!
wie sieht eigentlich der untergrund aus in dieser bucht in AW?? ich hab heuer das erste mal die donau und mir irgendwie in den kopf gesetzt dass ich hier heuer nen karpfen fangen will, steh allerdings vor neuland und hab, ausser die erfahrungen vom see-(teich)-fischen, keine erfahrungen, die mir in der donau was bringen....
die frage wegen dem untergrund desshalb:
hab eine vielversprechende stelle, nur sinkt man da, wenn man reingeht ca. 20-30cm in schwarzgrauen sand(schlamm) ein, und ich hab keine ahnung ob ich dort trotz der schönen bodenstruktur mit dem füttern beginnen soll!??
vl. könne mir ja abwindenprofis weiterhelfen, die situation erscheint mir ziemlich ähnlich....


----------



## Drohne (8. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> grüß euch!!!
> wie sieht eigentlich der untergrund aus in dieser bucht in AW?? ich hab heuer das erste mal die donau und mir irgendwie in den kopf gesetzt dass ich hier heuer nen karpfen fangen will, steh allerdings vor neuland und hab, ausser die erfahrungen vom see-(teich)-fischen, keine erfahrungen, die mir in der donau was bringen....
> die frage wegen dem untergrund desshalb:
> hab eine vielversprechende stelle, nur sinkt man da, wenn man reingeht ca. 20-30cm in schwarzgrauen sand(schlamm) ein, und ich hab keine ahnung ob ich dort trotz der schönen bodenstruktur mit dem füttern beginnen soll!??
> vl. könne mir ja abwindenprofis weiterhelfen, die situation erscheint mir ziemlich ähnlich....


 
Bei unserer AWler Bucht ist ebenfalls enorm viel Schlamm, der Grund dafür ist folgender: dort gibt es infolge der starken Verbreiterung des Revieres eine Umkehrströmung, wo natürlich alles mögliche abgelagert wird. Aber genau dies wollen ja die Carps und genau deshalb werden dort auch die größten überlistet. Frolics und Pellets sind da unbedingt die Topköder.#6 

Ich hoffe der Rob meldet sich auch hier zu Wort, der ist nämlich aus diesem Gebiet unser Kaiser.|wavey: 

LG Josef


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

danke für die prompte antwort, blöde frage jez nu dazwischen:

für was genau steht AW????

mfg, dominik


----------



## Drohne (9. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> danke für die prompte antwort, blöde frage jez nu dazwischen:
> 
> für was genau steht AW????
> 
> mfg, dominik


 
Altenwörth, dazu einen Hinweis: dieser Name wird aber von uns im großen Netz wegen riesen Probs mit so manchen unverschämten Tageskartlern nicht gerne erwähnt. Die versauern regelmäßig was die Jahreskarteninhaber mühsam aufgebaut haben, zB. entnehmen 5 anstatt der erlaubten vier Carps-habe ich selber erlebt-, befahren den Treppelweg, der Schotterweg wird als Rallyestrecke benützt usw. Aber seit wir vorsichtig sind wird es schön langsam doch wieder besser.

LG Josef#h


----------



## USA (9. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



> Grias euch Burschen und AWler#h !
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder zum gestrigen Abend, ein perfekter Angeltag:#6 |uhoh:
> Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


*@ MaHaTawaNa*: Jo Glückwunsch zu den  mortz kerlen die de da erwischt hascht!! Petri HEIL!!#h
Darf man fragen wo dies war? Müsste ja ein echt gutes gewässer sein!
achja mit was haste den die graser erwischt?;+ Maiskette mit pop up?

än Gruß und petri  all


----------



## Drohne (21. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Servus die AW Runde!

Wenns laft, dann lafts -wie unsere Skiasse zu sagen pflegen.|supergri 

Nach dem August Hochwasser haben unsere Fischlis wieder großen Appetit auf Drohns Lekerlis. Mit Mais konnten unter anderem die angefügten Carps vor die Linse gehalten werden. 

Sicherlich keine Riesen, aber die Freude war doch sehr groß darüber.

LG Josef|wavey:


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

hey!!!
des sind 2 wirklich schöne fische....warst da alleine am wasser?
wie oft sitzt ihr da blank bis sich wiedermal ein paar carps verirren??
mfg, dominik


----------



## gismowolf (21. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

@Drohne
Petri Heil zu Deinen Karpfen!
Hallo Dominik!
Die Karpfen verirren sich nicht in AW,die sind dort zuhause!!Und bekommen aus dem Kamp,der in den Altarm mündet ab und zu auch 
Zuwanderer!!Die größte Zuwanderung von Kampkarpfen erfolgte während und nach dem verheerenden Hochwasser 2002. 
Da wurden sehr viele Teiche und Badeseen überschwemmt und der Großteil der darin lebenden Fische(vor allem Karpfen)wurden in AW in den Donaualtarm geschwemmt!!Daher der "Superbestand"dort!Aber es gab auch früher dort und in der Donau von der Landesgrenze zur Slowakei bis in die Wachau einen guten Karpfenbestand.Speziell der "WILDE" Karpfen,der nicht so hochrückig ist,wie die Zuchtformen und ein besonders starker Kämpfer ist,war in der Donau beheimatet.Im Lauf der Jahre (ca.von1968 bis 1996)habe ich in vielen Altwässern der österreichischen Donau auch Karpfen gefangen.


----------



## Drohne (21. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> hey!!!
> des sind 2 wirklich schöne fische....warst da alleine am wasser?
> wie oft sitzt ihr da blank bis sich wiedermal ein paar carps verirren??
> mfg, dominik


 
Dominik, natürlich begleitet mich stets meine liebste und beste von allen, wir sind nicht nur seit jahrzehnten ein Arbeitsteam in unserer Imkerei, sondern verbringen auch unsere Freizeit stes gemeinsam. :l 

Nun zu blank|kopfkrat . Hm, wir füttern bereits seit Februar nahezu jeden Tag und natürlich immer zur gleichen Stunde unsere Carps, ebenso wie andere ihre Henderl oder Schweinderl mit Mais und anderen Leckerlis füttern. Der Mais ist natürlich gedämpft und mit Honig -no na als Imker- verfeinert, man ist ja nicht kleinlich zu seinen Lieblingen.:m 

@ Gismowolf

Petri Dank, sehr nett von Dir!#6 

Aber ich denke mit dem einschwemmen darf man das sooo einfach natürlich nicht sehen. Auch bei uns gehen bei jeden Hochwasser enorme Mengen Carps verloren. Ich denke die Donau verteilt schon sehr gerecht. Natürlich pflegen wir AWler auch unseren Bestand, ich denke 90% unserer Fische dürfen mit Sicherheit wieder schwimmen.

LG Josef|wavey:


----------



## gismowolf (21. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Servus Josef!
Das weiß ich doch,daß Ihr AW-ler Euren Bestand pflegt und hütet!#6 Und das ist auch gut so,denn so werdet Ihr noch lange große Freude damit haben!!:q 
Aber ich weiß nicht,ob Du vor dem Hochwasser schon das Wasser
in der Bucht,also an Eurem Platzerl,schon so gut kanntest?
Das ist doch Euer Platzerl auf den Fotos,oder?
Wir haben damals sozusagen ein internes AB-Treffen dort gehabt
und da hab ich diese Fotos gemacht!Und ich kann Euch zu diesem Platzerl nur gratulieren!!Tja,und da hat mir der Besitzer des gelben Schlauchbootes am Lagerfeuer erzählt,daß es seit dem Hochwasser in AW enorm viele Karpfen in allen Größen gibt!!In dieser Nacht hab ich auch einige schöne Exemplare sehen können wie sie angelandet,für`s Foto hochgehoben und wieder zurückgesetzt wurden!#6


----------



## Drohne (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



gismowolf schrieb:


> ?
> Das ist doch Euer Platzerl auf den Fotos,oder?


 
Jawohl Wolfgang, dass war -zweites Foto mit den Masten- bis etwa Juli vergangenen Jahres unser Platzerl. Leider mußten wir dieses aufgeben, denn die Reiherenten futtern einfach alles weg und vergrämen einen das fischen dort. Mittlerweile soll sich aber die Sitaution deutlich verbessert haben und die Enten angeblich bereits im Entenhimmel -Vogelgrippe- sein|kopfkrat 

LG Josef


----------



## fingers (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

_genau, jetzt fällts mir wieder ein |kopfkrat !_
_der platz war sogar mit einem schildchen markiert  :g !_

_fingers gruß_


----------



## Drohne (22. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



fingers schrieb:


> _genau, jetzt fällts mir wieder ein |kopfkrat !_
> _der platz war sogar mit einem schildchen markiert :g !_
> 
> _fingers gruß_


 
|supergri |supergri |supergri genau fingers, denn mein Weisl und ich haben stets den zurückgeblieben Dreck von den Tageskartlern und von den Amateurgrillern abtransportiert.:c 

Aber das Plakat hatte eine enorme Wirkung, denn mehrmals "zischten" Neulinge ab als wir dort ankamen:m


----------



## FraBau (23. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



fingers schrieb:


> _genau, jetzt fällts mir wieder ein |kopfkrat !_
> _der platz war sogar mit einem schildchen markiert  :g !_
> 
> _fingers gruß_



Hallo,

als ich vor ein paar Wochen dort vorbeigeschaut habe, ist an dem Platz ein "Massivholzschild" mit der Aufschrift "Angelplatz" gestanden:q


----------



## Drohne (23. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



FraBau schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als ich vor ein paar Wochen dort vorbeigeschaut habe, ist an dem Platz ein "Massivholzschild" mit der Aufschrift "Angelplatz" gestanden:q


 
Franz, diesmal wars ganz sicher nicht der nicht der Drohn#d |supergri , 

Ach ja um beim Thema zu bleiben, hier mein gestriger den Dein Oheim freundlicherweise abgelichtet hat.

LG Josef


----------



## FraBau (24. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*

Hallo Josef,

dickes *PETRI HEIL*:m 

Das ist ja ein ganz schöner Spiegler:l


----------



## Drohne (24. August 2006)

*AW: Gestern in AW.....*



FraBau schrieb:


> Hallo Josef,
> 
> dickes *PETRI HEIL*:m
> 
> Das ist ja ein ganz schöner Spiegler:l


 
Petri Dank Franz, aber denn "*bladen*" habe ich zu Dir weitergeschickt.#g  

Ab kommender Woche gibt es einen Großangriff auf die AW Carps, jeden Tag -hoffentlich- mit vier Ruten, optimalen Köder und feinem Futter "*wern ma die Göbn nua so aussahaun!*":m 

LG Josef#h


----------

